# Moving A Valley



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

The only thing I can come up with is to move the opening of the valley to meet the corner of the chimney.

This is a redeck with a 7/12 pitch.

That dead pocket will be impossible to keep water tight without moving the valley..What do you think ?


----------



## pro exteriors (Feb 19, 2012)

Wall flashing from a few inches on the opposite side of the valley over to the corner. Bend the top edge of the flashing at a 90 and insert into a grout line which you use a concrete blade to cut a line into and run a bead of caulk for extra protection? Under the valley flashing etc obviously.


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

Boy, thats an uphill battle.

I've done it many different ways and all were sucessfull. From flashing to a fully adhered single ply dead valley, to moving it altogether. 

It looks like they actually bricked over the cedars??? WTF...

I would move the valley 1' beyond the brick wall. Step flash the chimney as you normally would. When it comes to flashing the peice that protrudes beyond the exteior of the chimney. It's going to look like a small triangle from the ground. We bust out our brake and bend a custom peice of flashing for this area.

Hope I didn't confuse you further. But with the general lack of flashing I would just start over.


----------



## John's Roofing (Nov 16, 2011)

It's always nice to follow up and do a job after someone else screwed it up when they attempted to do it the first time. The roof cricket wasn't installed properly when they did it. The valley's should have been at the end of the chimney.


----------



## BrandRoof (Dec 13, 2011)

Can't you just rebuild the cricket?


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks for the replies this is what I have came up with.

Remove the cricket and rebuild but push the ridge line further up the roof about 8".That is the distance the cricket is lacking from meeting the corners as it should.

Pushing the ridge line further up the roof will help maintain the 7/12.Leaving the ridge line as it is but making it wider will reduce the pitch.

Install some CF and it should be good to go. :thumbup:


----------



## red_cedar (Mar 9, 2009)

I wonder if its just a case of the roof being done before the masonry, then the masonry gets built bigger then what the saddle allowed for?


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

how tall is chimney? you still going to have room for flashings? doing it your way RM?


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

Interloc said:


> how tall is chimney? you still going to have room for flashings? doing it your way RM?


 
I think so  Some new counter flashing with the raised and widened cricket should make this functionable for the homeowner ,roof system and something decent for the future roofers to work with.


----------



## Old School (Feb 17, 2012)

I'd seal the snot out of the chimney. If not it will leak no matter how you flash it. Guaranteed.
No need to move the valley. I'm assuming the valley will be weaved?
If so, just use over sized step flashing, both up and down.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Of course it leaked, nobody ever, ever, flashed it!!! or actually as I look closer, the roof was done before the brick, the brick is a verneer probably voer a hollow chase. LOL the brick was installed ontop of the roof. Idiots! New construction for ya.

Rebuild the cricket. 4 man hours plus $100 in materials. You can move it or fashion a soldered copper pan. The soldered copper pan will stay water tight and they'll be recycling it when they tear down the house. 

Plus ditch the galvanized valley and install copper, for an extra pay check.


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

It took more than two months to get back out to this house to take a pic. I only drive by it 5 times a week. This shows how we like to install a new saddle. More importantly it shows the finished installion of a new air intake at the eve's. 










Vaulted Ceiling

This roof had been roofed (full tear off) by another contractor around 2yrs ago. The contractor did not address the ventilation when re-roofing. What a surprise!

In a nutshell the roof was condensating so heavily that the moisture was accumulating and running down the underside of the sheathing and draining into the home around the back side of the chimney.

We removed the existing roof covering down to the existing decking. The decking was moisture damaged and full of black mold. We removed all of the existing insulation and roof decking and installed 5" of PolyIso. We then installed 3/4 firring strips to elevate the rafters and allow for an air gap so air could flow freely. We installed all new 7/16 OSB to the entirety of the roof. We cut a 2" breather strip just above the exterior framed wall to allow for an air intake to be installed. Roofed as usual and capped it with ridge vent. 

You can hold your hand to the ridge vent and feel the air pouring out of it. 

All this work because the last contractor was too nieve to address the ventilation issue on a sealed vault.

Yes, their is step flashing behind the tan trim strip.


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

I think I posted two pics. My bad.


----------

